# List your favorite 1 note wonders....



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Guys, put your favorite subwoofers, make and model please.... 

Then we'll make it into a poll.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Jbl wgti
old CV Strokers
older JBL gti


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm pretty old school, so my list is mostly old school.
JL Audio W6 V1 any size except 15's
1st gen CV Strokers 12's and 15's
1st gen Kickers 10's and 12's (I like the stitched surround models)
Blues 8's, 10's, 12's by Richmond Hill (founded by former Kicker engineers)


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

w7
Shiva


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

morel ultimo


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Dyn 1200 

Old school? a/d/s S-10.

Bill in P.G.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

Morel Ultimo


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

DIYMA R12
JBL WGTi
JL W6
ID IDQ


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Digital Designs all of them,JL Audio W7's and W6, ED 13AV2


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DD 9512G 
ED 13AV2
JL Audio 8W7
Image Dynamics IDMAX 12


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

DIYMA R12
JBL WGTi
Velvet Hammer
IDQ


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Elemental Designs 13 AV.2


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Tang Band 6.5" woofer.....


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

my favorite one note? 

I'd have to say it's 142hz. Its the saddest of all notes, I find. People weep instantly when they hear it, and I don't know why.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

IDW 15" (the 8 ohm Pro driver, cast basket etc)
Alpine SWX-1242D
Boston Pro 8.0 (first Gen) {for in IB for SQ awesomeness)
MTX RFL7" (6x9 frame with a true 7" cone.. played to 30hx in IB effortlessly)

SO many long but never forgotten speakers I wish I had held on to.

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

IDW 15" (original 8ohm Pro-driver, cast basket) {safely hidden away in an undisclosed bunker}

Alpine SWX-1242D (currently in use)

Boston Pro 8.0 8" (first gen, (4) in IB for SQ greatness)

MTX RFL7 (a 6"x9" framed true 7" woofer that was an amazing IB work horse)

So many great woofers I wish I still had for Midbass & sub

Rob


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

JL 12W6V2


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

funkypups cuz they go BOOM like so...plus you can hit 164 deebeez with 6 of the 15's in stuff.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Clarion SRW-8000 (32-Inch subwoofers)
M&M 6x9 subwoofers (1980's Clear version)
Nakamichi SP-80's (8-Inch Subs from 1980's)
Orion XTR's (12's from 1990's)
Kicker L7 (15's)


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

piece o f'in garbage one-burned-coil-one-good-coil Pyle I have right now (donated)

not much either side of 60Hz....specs? right! In .8 at 40Hz


----------



## computationalerr (Nov 1, 2008)

adire audio brahma's


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

honestly Jl w6v2's or fi q's. both sound awesome to me.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aura NS

-Jerry


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

eD e12a (flatcone)
dual IDMAX 10's


----------



## allang (Dec 26, 2008)

JBL GTI. The older GTI from 10 yrs ago. 1200GTI,1500GTI,1800GTI. The ones that said 1000 on the dustcap. Right now i have one 1800GTI, and trying to get a 1500GTI. If someone has one of either of these for sale, please let me know.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

AEIB15 hands down.
Worthy mention: Infinity Kappa Perfect, Peerless XXLS.

Real one note wonder: Audiobahn Flame Q - it only played the annoying frequency.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

:2thumbsup: Image Dynamics IDMAX 10 or 12 :2thumbsup:​


----------



## jbass1spl (Jan 29, 2009)

That is a close call depending on woofer size. I would say right now, Digital Design 2500s for a 12in, but for a 15in I would have to say Crossfire xt/xt2.


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

the original Pyramid Super Blue Subs
a friend had a set of these in a bandpass enclosure around 15 -16 some odd yrs. ago running them off a RF Power 300 and man was it godly loud for its time . I couldn't believe he had PyraJunk till he showed them to me 
I bet half the younger kids in the ghettohood was selling some really good high end subs just to put as many of them in their car as they could.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Cerwin Vega LE

Cerwin Vega AI

Old Pyle Pro Series


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

forgot about my old ppi pro's (flat) and im really liking my 15" avalanche right now.


----------



## JetSnake (Feb 24, 2009)

JL W7


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

i had a morel ultimo - i sold it and got a W15gti mkII - i really prefer the JBL to be honest


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

treo's and the old mmat juggernauts were cool


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> DIYMA R12
> JBL WGTi
> JL W6
> Velvet Hammer
> IDQ


Add the Stereo Integrity Mag v4 to my favorites list.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

1G Strokers
KEF KAR
SoundStream Reference subs (the later "R" series i.e. SS12R)
SoundStream Exact
SoundStream SPL160 (NOT the 2G SPL1600 or the SPL170)
Pioneer TS-W12PRS
DIYMA R12
OG 12W6
Ground Zero Nuclear
OG RF Power Series
Solobaric d-series

There may be more...


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

18" Hart Professionals
OS 12W1s
OS 10W6s
Critical Mass UL12s
Orion 15 XTR DVCs


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Boston 12.4lf
Infinity Kappa Perfect 10s
SS Exact 12s and 10s
CV Stroker 12
And if I have to go with only one thing... SS Reference 10 LTD set.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Idmax
ID8
w7's


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Audiomobile MASS 12
Kicker Solobaric 12 (round)
Soundstream SPL160 15
JL W6 15


----------



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

Boston Acoustics Pro 10" LF


----------



## mmbongo (Nov 23, 2007)

Savard Rap!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

1st- Stroker (old school) 12,15 or 18
2nd- Xtant X124 (hex sub)
3rd- 12W6V2 and 12W6


Thats based on my experienced with only those subwoofers that I have heared or tested. I heard plenty but nothing like Matts or Treo which am sure their just as loud or if not louder than those I listed. But for sound quality and sound pressure, I would go with Stroker, the old school. The new ones suks.


----------



## jrfonte (Apr 7, 2009)

old jbl gt subs 12 years ago
old rf from same time
old kickers from that time 
dayton mkIII


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Infinity Perfect DVQ 12.1d
Infinity 122.7 Kappa


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

mmbongo said:


> Savard Rap!


I loved those things back in the day!
They kinda reminded me of the original Orion XTR's.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

JL Audio 10w3v1 dual 6 ohms

Now I am interested in the Scanspeak 23 and passive radiator.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I must say it seems like you just cannot build a box that a 12W6v2 sounds bad in. The W7 outperforms it, but is pickier on the enclosure. I am speaking on a strictly ported basis here though. I will always have a place in my heart for the Eclipse Titanium 12" I had in my truck when I was 19 though.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

SI Mag 
JL Audio W6v1


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

my favorite 3 jl audio 10w 6 ported


----------



## Chips (Jun 14, 2009)

Treo SSi 12"


----------



## justh8me (Jul 7, 2009)

May sound bad, but the best subs I have ever had were some OLD ('90's) MTX Blue Thunders (not road thunders or whatever they made after that)

They were 12's and man did they hit hard. They were clean and crisp sounding as well.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

I am running the Rainbow Vanadium 10-incher, and I haven't heard any that I liked better than it, including Focal....granted, my SQ-end experience doesn't expand much beyond that, but I like the way it sounds


----------



## patch2361 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kicker xpl old school 
but in love with the new 10" Memphis M3 cast right now


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Not to sound like a homer, but best sounding sub I have owned is the DIYMA. 

The W7 was runner up.


----------



## irishdan9 (Jun 2, 2009)

Orion xtr series 2


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

call me crazy BTW, but I think the enclosure and crossover point has alot more to do with the sound of a sub than the actual driver


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

from the 2 dozen or so different subs I have had,

JLW6, had 6 of them, w/ 3 PPI2350's in the bed of my 99 bagged/body dropped Chevy on 24"s

Shiva 
Tempest-X both do great in home or car

Treo SSI 12


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have to say that the best sub I've ever heard is the SSA Xcon 15 in a 3.5ft3(net) ported box.
It plays all the basslines you want and it is really loud when you need it !


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

CV Strokers 12, 15, 18 (Old school w/adjustable spider instead of dust cap). I also liked the Xtant 124 (not the first version that was round, the hexagon/honeycomb version). There are plenty of subs out there that are better or best. But I also think it has a lot to do with enclosure and set up.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

2 Exact 12's ported with a class a 10.0 for any note perfect...


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

What about Phoenix Gold X-Max 12's?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Cerwin Vega XL
Cerwin Vega Vega [the first models that came out to replace the XL series]
Kicker [95-99]
USD Audio [my favorite]
Orion [95 models]
MTX Black Gold
Rockford Fosgate [95 models]


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Sound Stream SPL [ old school ones]


----------



## Topless Stang (Nov 30, 2009)

Old school RE Subs
Old School Orion Subs...HCCAs come to mind
Digital Designs


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Bazooka T-16


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

Favorite all time would be a toss-up between original CV Stroker 18 and SS SPL160


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Original kicker solobarics
95ish kicker comps with kicker k logo
Mid 90s RF punch
Orion xtr
Soundstream spl160
For plain spl True Bass ultra 8 they will hit hard. 
But my favorite is my current 12's. Store brand prototypes Audioworks 12's. They sound good, reasonably loud, and I've got the only set.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

ebrahim said:


> Cerwin Vega XL
> Cerwin Vega Vega [the first models that came out to replace the XL series]


And before the XL series was the LE series which was even better, IMO. The AI (Accurate Image) series was also a pretty special sounding sub. The LE was good ported and the AI good sealed.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

putergod said:


> Favorite all time would be a toss-up between original CV Stroker 18 and SS SPL160


I'd go with the Stroker simply because it's bigger but both of those sub in IB sound awesome.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

mtx 7500 dvc

very musical and i was actually surprised cause i NEVER gave mtx a second chance or even a thought from all the smack i heard re that theyre only spl subs.

The 7500 was the same design as the Thunder7000, Blue Thunder Extreme, Thunder8000, MXS, and first generation Xtant X series(slight variations in each but same motor/coil setup). All produced by Mytek. All were very good drivers.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

justh8me said:


> May sound bad, but the best subs I have ever had were some OLD ('90's) MTX Blue Thunders (not road thunders or whatever they made after that)
> 
> They were 12's and man did they hit hard. They were clean and crisp sounding as well.


nope not at all. read my post above ^^ 

i was very surprised at how great this sub sounded! i bought it as a "just to get me by" sub and i kept it cause it sounds fantastic with ALL kinds of music. 

Ive owned JL,BA,RE,TC Sounds (all very good) and the 7500 was my fav so far!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Anybody remember MTX Terminators from late 80's -early 90's? Where I live it was either these or Kicker Comps everyone had.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

yup sure do, ive been in this hobby since 87


----------



## GrandWj (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond Audio HEX/D9
RE Audio XXX
Fi Q


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

a/d/s S-10.

AE IB15

Boston 12.4lf
Boston Pro 8.0 (first Gen) {for in IB for SQ awesomeness)

Dynaudio 1200

Cerwin Vega LE
Cerwin Vega AI
Cerwin Vega Stroker 18 and SS SPL160 

Critical Mass UL12

Digital Design 2500
DD 9512G

ED e12a (flatcone)
Elemental Designs 13 AV.2 

Image Dynamics IDMAX 12 
IDW 15" (the 8 ohm Pro driver, cast basket etc)

Infinity Kappa Perfect

Jbl wgti 15
JBL 1500GTI

JL Audio 8W7
JL 12W6V2 

KEF KAR

Kicker Solobaric 12 (round)
Kicker L7 (15's)

MTX Black Gold

Orion XTR's (12's from 1990's)

Peerless XXLS

ppi pro's (flat)


SoundStream Exact


Pioneer TS-W12PRS


----------



## GrandWj (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Forgot the Diamond Mac Daddy's!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Any 12 spoke* basketed sub *[ if they are really all from C-H-I-N-A ]*


----------



## Thaid and Bound (May 15, 2010)

All old school here!

JBL 1500 GTi (the old ones) - nothing beats it.... with 1kw in 7cu ft @ 33Hz 

Soundstream SS10R - 1.5 cu ft @ 35Hz - best 10", ever.

JL Audio 8W6 - 4th order bandpass. 130dB with 100w.. freaky stuff, and still _somewhat_ musical 

The old, old, old Alpine reference 12's (the ones that look strikingly similar to JBL 1200GTi's) - they don't do uber lows, they ate power like mofos, but boy were they tight.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

CV Stroker 18D2-dirty big bass grins all the way


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

middle c.......it just sounds so centered...muhahaha


----------



## arles (Mar 19, 2010)

seas l26roy..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> CV Stroker 18D2-dirty big bass grins all the way


My 12's and 15's are big enough for me. I could just wonder how an 18" sounds.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> My 12's and 15's are big enough for me. I could just wonder how an 18" sounds.


Put it this way-every concert/gig/drum n bass night I went to a I was disapointed because it wasn't as loud'n'clear as my car:

306gti6 - Google Search

Ran it in a half vol box (3.5cf) tuned to 33Hz as my 306^ didn't have a big enough boot to go to 7cf and keep some room for the amps etc. 

2-3" of travel on my steering wheel, could hear the roof flex/creaking and the gudgeon pins fell out-French cars aren't built for bass!

Biggest regret was selling it to keep the ex happy-should have sold her instead!

If you ever see one BUY IT


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

One sold recently on ebay for 300-ish amount. Which I know are worth every penny. I paid around 275.00 for my 12's and 325.00 for my 15's (each ofcourse).


----------



## Arezump (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Seas SW300
2. 12" JL W6 v2
3. 12" RS Audio comp


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> One sold recently on ebay for 300-ish amount. Which I know are worth every penny. I paid around 275.00 for my 12's and 325.00 for my 15's (each ofcourse).


Good prices, I bought mine trade, sold it 4yrs later for more than i paid for it Recently bought an ex-display 12" for about £50, guy drove for an hour to drop it off and 1st thing I did was try the cone-coils were siezed Fortunately he gave me all my money back


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Critical Mass UL-12, one sounds excellent, two are just perfect. Speechless when it cost me $300 a sub.


----------



## dkdub (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm partial to the mk1 bramha I had. I need to get around to rebuilding it.


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

JL Audio 12W6
Lanzar Pro Plus
Lanzar DC Pro
Cerwin Vega Stroker
Fosgate HX2 DVC


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

IDQ 12"D4

Savard pro 12" 

M&M Godfather 15"


----------

